
Ask HN: Which industries will be transformed by ML in 10 years? - a008t
Which industries do you think will be transformed by ML within the next 10 years? Which ones do you think will be relatively unaffected?
======
bjourne
I'm far from an expert so the following is just IMHO. The bad industries ones
will be transformed before the good ones. What I mean by that is that computer
vision applied to medical imaging would be huge. But the
detection/classification isn't accurate enough for that field, just yet. Yes,
results are amazing on standard datasets such as ImageNet but they fail to
become equally good when there are orders of magnitudes less amount of data.
And in the field, accuracy is very important, a net classifying cancer
correctly 90 % of the time is likely useless.

One exception is automated language translation which is getting very good.
I'm noticing that some of the articles papers I'm reading are machine
translated. They appear to apply machine translation to English articles and
then have some editor doing manual touch-ups which seldom is enough.

The "bad" industries such as spam and SEO can definitely benefit from ML as it
exists today. There are ML algorithms (LSTM) that can generate faked web sites
with images that, from Googlebot's point of view, are completely
indistinguishable from real sites. Another use would be to generate realistic
looking accounts in social media to steer the conversation, perhaps for
political purposes. Porn obviously, could also use ML due to the huge amount
of data (the porn itself and user interactions) available.

I _don 't_ think (fully) self-driving cars will exist in 2028. But who knows?
Ten years is a loooong time.

------
pmulv
I think it's pretty safe to say finance will be a big one. Finance has a large
amount of individuals and firms researching the applications of ML
methodologies to financial indicators. With the semi-recent rise of quant
firms, I think this research is only going to get more aggressive, and HFT
will become more lucrative and more automated as long as regulation does not
get in the way.

~~~
mikert5671
HFT is not profitable. Its completely commoditized.

~~~
dasil003
I would think commoditization of HFT is impossible by definition due to the
fundamentally competitive zero-sum nature of securities markets.

------
akg_67
IMO, AI/DL/ML will be a feature of most products and industries in next 10-25
years. It will impact most products and industries in the similar fashion as
first computers did in the past and then software is doing right now.

